# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Bαθμός απόδοσης

## stefos

Πειτε μου οι εμπειροι, αν εχω τιμπραντο που δεν εκπαιδευτει μεγαλωνοντας απο <<δασκαλο>> πουλι αλλα ακουει μονο απο σι-ντι και φυσικα στον χωρο υπαρχουν και αλλα ειδη πουλιων τι αποδοση θα εχει; 
Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε σε σχεση με ενα  δασκαλεμενο τις διαφορες και να μου πειτε σε ποσοστο ποσο κοντα η μακρια θα ειναι απο το μαθημενο. Παρακαλω πειτε μου νουμερο γιατι πιστευω θα γινει πιο κατανοητο.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι εμπειρος στην εκπαιδευση ,αλλα ενας εμπειροτατος ισπανος ,χρησιμοποιει cd στα δικα του πουλια 

δες αν θες αυτο το θεμα  *Μια mini συνέντευξη στον κ. Ernesto Ramos*το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αν εχεις αλλες ρατσες ή αλλα ηδη πουλιων μαζι και το πουλι δεν εχει ξεπερασει την δευτερη ολοκληρωμενη πτεροροια ,μπορει να επηρεαστει αρνητικοτατα απο αυτα 

το γενικο συμπερασμα παντως που εχω ,σε συζητησεις με πραγματικα εμπειρους ,ειναι οτι ενα σωστο cd με λιγους επιλεγμενους ηχους ,διαλεγμενους να δωσουν συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια στο κοπαδι μας και αναπαραγωμενους με σωστη ηχητικη συσκευη ( με tweeter που να κατεβαινει αρκετα χαμηλα και να καλυπτει και τη μεσαια περιοχη συχνοτητων ,αλλιως με ηχειο που να εχει ποιοτικο midrange και tweeter ) μπορει να πετυχει καλο αποτελεσμα .Ακομη καλυτερο ομως ,μπορει να επιτυχει ενας δασκαλος αλλα σωστος δασκαλος και οχι πουλι κατω των 90 βαθμων (ακομα και πανω να ειναι ,πρεπει να ταιριαζει στα στοιχεια που θελουμε να αλλαξουμε στην δικια μας γραμμη που ειχαμε μεχρι τωρα )

----------


## johnakos32

Ακόμα και ένα πουλί δασκαλεμενο δεν σου λέει κάποιος ότι δεν θα πει μια αρνητική νότα. 
Το cd δεν είναι η ασφαλέστερη μέθοδος γιατί αν δεν έχεις καλά ηχεία και αφόυ τα πουλιά ακούνε σε άλλες συχνότητες από εμάς πιθανόν να κάνουν λάθη στο ρεπερτόριο τους. 
Από την στιγμή που έχεις και άλλα στον χώρο θα πάρεις τις νότες του τιμπραντο αφού τις έχει εκ γενετής αλλά το κελαηδησμα του δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση με ενός δασκαλεμενου,  θα είναι κάτι καλύτερο από ένα κοινό καναρίνι με ωραία τραγούδι. 
Πουλί δάσκαλος είναι μια μεγάλη ενότητα πρέπει να είναι βαθμολπγημενο 90+ να ταιριάζει στο κοπαδι μας,  να έχει ήπιο χαρακτήρα και όχι για τσαμπουκά και να είναι 3 ετών ώστε να μην Επηρεάζεται το ρεπερτόριο του. 
Ακόμα και ένα βαθμολόγημενο να πάρεις αν ακούει μετά την πρώτη του πτεροροια ότι να ναι θα χαλάσει στα σίγουρα με τον καιρό..

----------


## panos70

ειναι σαν να μαθενεις αγγλικα απο cd  η απο δασκαλο ,με ποιο απο τα δυο θα μαθεις ποιο σωστα ;

----------


## jk21

> τα πουλιά ακούνε σε άλλες συχνότητες από εμάς πιθανόν να κάνουν λάθη στο ρεπερτόριο τους.



τα πουλια ακουνε και λενε επισης με μικροτερη ή μεγαλυτερη ευαισθησια ,μερος των ηχων που ακουμε και λεμε εμεις ,με τα τιμπραντο να καλυπτουν τις μεσαιες και υψηλες συχνοτητες της ανθρωπινης ακοης και φωνης και μαλιστα πανω απο 8 khz να αποδιδουν ελαχιστα .Χρονια τωρα ,ηταν διαδεδομενο οτι ενα tweeter αρκουσε για την εκπαιδευση τους .Ομως μονο πανακριβα tweeter καλύπτουν καλα το χαμηλο φασμα συχνοτητων του τιμπραντο  και εκει υπηρχε το σφαλμα ,που οδηγουσε και σε λαθεμενο ετσι κι αλλιως δασκαλεμα .Παραλληλα φθηνα tweeter ποιανανε τις υψηλες ,αλλα οχι με σταθερη απολαβη σε db 

Συμφωνω ομως οτι παρολο που σωστος χειρισμος εκπαιδευσης με cd μπορει να δωσει καλα αποτελεσματα ,ακομα καλυτερα μπορει να δωσει ενας* καλος δασκαλο* και στο καλος δεν ειναι μονο αυτος με καλη βαθμολογια ,αλλα και αυτος που κανει για αυτο που θελουμε να προσθεσουμε στο ρεπερτοριο των πουλιων μας

----------


## timbradofthia

η διδασκαλία πρέπει να γίνεται πάντοτε σε απομονωμένο χώρο απο εξωγενείς ηχητικούς παράγοντες που συνήθως καταλήγουν να επηρεάζουν αρνητικά το αποτέλεσμα... η επιλογή του τρόπου διδασκαλίας που θα διαλέξουμε εχει σχέσει με την γενετική βάση που έχουμε και τη θέλουμε επιλεκτικά να προσθέσουμε χωρίς να κάνουμε υπερβολές...

----------


## panos70

επισει τα μικρα καλο ειναι να βλεπουν τον δασκαλο καθως τα μαθαινει  και να ειναι ηπιο πουλι

----------


## stefos

Καταρχην σας ευχαριστω ολους! 
Να ξεκαθαρισω ομως οτι στην παρουσα φαση δεν μπορω να εχω δασκαλο.... Να σας πω οτι περιμενω δυο αρσενικα μεσα στην εβδομαδα  φετηνης γεννας.
Θελω αν γινεται να μου πειτε με νουμερα (ετσι το καταλαβαινω καλυτερα) το εξης.
Αν ενα καλα δασκαλεμενο εχει αποδοση για  παραδειγμα 100% , στα δασκαλεμενα με σι-ντι τι ποσοστο θα δινατε; ξερω γινομαι κουραστικος αλλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω. 
Τα σι-ντι ειναι αυτα στο γιου τιουμπ και αυτα που υπαρχουν στο φορουμ η υπαρχει καποιο πιο εξειδικευμενο να μου δωσετε;

----------


## stefos

Επισης να πω παλι οτι θα εχει και αλλα πουλακια μαζι ...το αναφερω και στο πρωτο ποστ

----------


## lefteris13

οπως αναφερθηκε δεν ειναι απλη υποθεση το δασκαλεμα αυτο, πολυ πιθανο το σι ντι οταν το ακουνε απλα να τα παρακινει για να εξασκουνται τιποτα παραπανω, και απο φωνες θα πουνε οτι ακουγαν απο γονεις και γενικα εκει που ηταν πριν, οτι κουβαλανε εκ γενετης και οτι πουλια θα ακουσουν στο χωρο σου.αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο να βαζουμε ηχους να ακουνε απο σι ντι απο αριστα πουλια και να παιρνουν τις φωνες..

----------


## johnakos32

αποδοση με δασκαλο ή και cd μαζι: 87-93 %
αποδοση μονο με cd : <89 %
αποδοση cd και αλλα πουλια να λενε οτι να ναι : νοτες τιμπραντο λεγοντας και οτι να ναι. 
αποδοση επηρεασμενο απο αλλα πουλι : περισοτερο για κοινο μου κανει.....

Καλυτερα ασε τα μικρα αυτα να τα δασκαλεψει αυτος που τα χει..

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα,περι δασκαλεματων εχουν γραφτει πολλα και αλλα τοσα εχουμε ακουσει σε συζητησεις ανα τον κοσμο και σε διαφορους χωρους ο καθενας απο εμας και κυριως για τα ιθαγενει,οι βασικοι τροποι ειναι  сd-δασκαλοι ,το βασικο για εμενα ειναι το γενεαλογικο δεντρο του μαθητη και κυριως απο την μεριά της μητερας.Επισης ειναι και τα μικρα μεγαλα μυστικα που υπαρχουν απο αυτους που ασχολουνται χρονια και βεβαια κανουν την διαφορα, και δεν θα τα πουν και δημοσια.
Ακου και απολαυσε τους φτερωτους σου φιλους χωρις το αγχος αν ειναι 85 η 90 βαθμων και να εισαι σιγουρος αρκετοι δεν μπορουν
να ζεχωρισουν τα δυο πουλια ( 85 απο ενα πουλι 90) .

Φιλικα και ταπεινα

Δημητρης

----------


## Steliosan

Αν εχεις ανακαλυψει οτι εχεις το μερακι δωσε τα κοινα και κρατα μονο τα ντιμπραντο.Αλλιως με καλυψε ο Δημητρης και ο Γιαννης απο πανω.

----------


## stefos

σε 10 ημερες παραλαμβανω τελικα 2 πουλια !!! οποτε θα μου πειτε αποψεις αφου θα ανεβασω φωτο. Μου εχει πει για δυο αρσενικα

----------


## jk21

βιντεο με ηχο ,θα ηταν ακομη πιο χρησιμο για μια αποψη για το τραγουδι τους

----------


## stefos

παρελαβα τα πακετα χα χα! 
λοιπον ειναι δυομιση μηνων αρσενικα , ετσι μου ειπε 
Βιντεο δεν εβαλα γιατι ακομα σαλιαριζουν οποτε........

----------


## johnakos32

Πρεπει να ειναι μαδημενα και αρκετα στην ουρα , το στησιμο τους δεν με τρελλενει ως προτυπο timbrado αλλα ακομα ειναι νωρις .
Να προσεξεις να μην εχουν φτερα που κοκκινιζουν γιατι κατι τετοιο βλεπω κατω απο τον λαιμο ενος ...
Να τα χαιρεσαι οπως και να εχει !Τωρα που τα ποσοστα τεστοστερονης ειναι υψηλα ειναι απο τα πιο κρισημα σταδια για να αναπτυξουν τις πρωτες νοτες τους !  :Happy:

----------


## stefos

ευχαριστω!
γι 'αυτο ανεβασα φωτο να μου πειτε οι εμπειροι....
κοκκινο δεν κανει σιγουρα καθολου ,ξεγελαει η φωτο .... 
ναι το ενα ειναι πολυ μαδημενο στην ουρα .
το ενα προσπαθει να κελαιδισει πολυ πλακα!!!! το μαδημενο
μεγαλωνοντας θα βαλω ξανα φωτο και βιντεο.

----------


## johnakos32

Εμπειρος δεν ειμαι σε καμια περιπτωση καινουργιος ειμαι και εγω ............
αν ειναι εκτροφεας οργανωμενος και ο οχι ο καθε ενας που λεει οτι εχει τιμπραντο αγορασμενα απο πετ ή του τα χει δωσει ενας λεγοντας του οτι ειναι τετοια δεν εχεις να φοβασαι κατι ... το θεμα ειναι γιατι να τα δωσει απο τοσο νωρις ενας οργανωμενος.
αυτο που προσπαθει , ειναι αρσενικο μαλλον να ξερεις ομως υπαρχουν και πολλα θηλυκα που σαλιαριζουν οχι ρυθμικα ομως .Τα αρσενικα στηνονται κιολας ..

----------


## stefos

σιγουρα εγω ειμαι ανιδεος! χα χα οποτε σε σχεση με εσενα......... 
κοιτα αυτος εχει καποιο αριθμο πουλιων ,τωρα πως χαρακτηριζεται
καποιος εκτοφεας δεν μπορω να το απαντησω εγω.
Ξερω οτι δεν εχει  μαγαζι .
Περιπου ποσο μηνων θα τα ακουσω .
Ετσι οπως μου ειπε και υπολογισα ειναι περιπου 80 ημερων!!

----------


## johnakos32

Δες το δαχτυλίδι αν έχει κάποιον γράμμα όπως πχ R 
ή D και δίπλα αριθμό ή αν είναι μηδενικό με 00.
Τους γονείς του είδες τους άκουσες ?

----------


## timbradofthia

χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλα τα συγκεκριμένα καναρίνια ειναι τιμβραδο...???

----------


## johnakos32

> χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλα τα συγκεκριμένα καναρίνια ειναι τιμβραδο...???


Και εγω την ιδια απορια ειχα ....... το στήσιμο δεν το δειχνει αυτο τουλαχιστον ....
Αρκει ο φιλος να πληρωσε παγονι για κοτα.

----------


## timbradofthia

δεν ξερω την διαδικασία πως ηρθαν στα χερια σου και γιατι ... αλλα τα καναρινια φωνης οι τρεις φυλές περνούν μια διαδικασία διδασκαλίας και εκπαίδευσης πριν καποια απο αυτα διατεθούν σε οπαδους της καθε φυλής.. πέραν του οτι για τα συγκεκριμένα ειναι παρα πολυ νωρίς ... εαν δεν περασουν την διαδικασία αυτη για εμενα ειναι απλα καναρινια τα οποια ισως να προέρχονται απο γονείς με αιματα τιμβραδο... και πολλα αλλα... φιλικά

----------


## stefos

Κοιταχτε τι εγινε .
Ειχα παει για ψωνια σε φιλο που εχει χρωματοπωλειο, ακουω ενα καναρι που ειχε και μου αρεσε παρα πολυ, με την κουβεντα μου ειπε οτι ειναι τιμπραντο κ.λ.π
Μου λεει ξερει τον ανθρωπο που τα εχει.
Μας εφερε σε επαφη και μου ειπε οτι αυτα τα δυο ειναι απο τους ιδιους γονεις με το καναρι του κοινου γνωστου.
Ευχαριστω παντως για τις γνωμες, αν τωρα τα πουλια δεν ειναι η ειναι η ειναι ημιαιμα σιγουρα θα τα κρατησω και θα προσπαθησω να τα εχω οσο πιο υγιη γινετε!
ΥΓ. Αν ακουσω αυτο που ακουσα στο χρωματοπωλειο θα μου αρκει

----------


## timbradofthia

> Ευχαριστω παντως για τις γνωμες, αν τωρα τα πουλια δεν ειναι η ειναι η ειναι ημιαιμα σιγουρα θα τα κρατησω και θα προσπαθησω να τα εχω οσο πιο υγιη γινετε!
> ΥΓ. Αν ακουσω αυτο που ακουσα στο χρωματοπωλειο θα μου αρκει


εννοειτε να κανεις αυτα που λες και να τα χαρείς...

----------


## lee

Καναρίνια Φωνής  αγοραζουμε ενηλικα και μονο αφου τα ακουσουμε μαζι με καποιον εμπειρο φιλο εκτροφεα χομπιστα υπαρχουν λιγοι α και καλο ειναι να ειναι σε ενα συλλογο αντε να εχουν και διακρησης επιθυμητο σε αλλη περιπτωση καλημερα σας!
και μιλαω παντα για την εναρξη εκτροφης μικρης η και μεγαλης δεν εχει σημασια

----------


## Steliosan

Και κατι αλλο οι πατηθρες ειναι πολυ χοντρες για τα ποδαρακια τους οπωσδηποτε ψαξε για κατι μικροτερο ή κατι πιο ασημετρο.

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπερα και παλι ,απολαυσε τα πουλακια ως εχουν αν δεν θελεις εκτροφη βαθμολογημενων πουλιων κ.λ.π ,γιατι εκει πας σ αλλα μονοπατια που πολλες φορες οδηγουν

σ απωλεια του βασικου στοχου που ειναι η χαρα και η απολαυση.

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## stefos

οτι γεγονε γεγονε !! 
σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες, θα τα εχω οσο καλυτερα μπορω!!

----------

